# SBE Barrel



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

Looking for a 26" or 28" Super Black Eagle I barrel in matte black. I want it in good condition but used because I don't want to spend $500 on one. Anybody know where I could get one? I've looked everywhere.


----------

